# Found my first bike!



## Dgoldman (Feb 9, 2017)

Well, she's a 1936 "C" model. Bike is pretty much complete with the exception of a few parts. Very rusty and crusty. Don't know if I can bring it back to the original black? Front hub is black and not much has cut through what ever it is. The blue is a spray can and someone through the Years sprayed it with silver too.  I am going to clean up as best I can and get it back to riding shape. Any tips on the best way to clean the chain? Here's a few picks. Headbadge cleaned up real nice. All suggestions are welcome. Robbie


----------



## sludgeguy (Feb 9, 2017)

Congrats on your first bike!
Before you strip the black off of the front hub you may want to check the age of your straight bar. It could be a WWII black out hub.
If you flip your bike over on the bottom side of the bottom bracket, the bottom of the crank, should be a series of a letter and numbers. Google search Schwinn serial number look up and see what you have.
As far as the chain I soak it in penetrating oil for a few days, clean it and then soak in some oil. 
If you search the CABE you can answer almost every question on every bike.
Welcome to the addiction!


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 9, 2017)

C model Schwinns are great riding bikes. Your efforts will be well rewarded. Congratulations.


----------



## Dgoldman (Feb 9, 2017)

sludgeguy said:


> Congrats on your first bike!
> Before you strip the black off of the front hub you may want to check the age of your straight bar. It could be a WWII black out hub.
> If you flip your bike over on the bottom side of the bottom bracket, the bottom of the crank, should be a series of a letter and numbers. Google search Schwinn serial number look up and see what you have.
> As far as the chain I soak it in penetrating oil for a few days, clean it and then soak in some oil.
> ...



What years did they make black out hubs? On  the outside of the hub where the bearing race is I see some chrome poking through.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 9, 2017)

sludgeguy said:


> Congrats on your first bike!
> Before you strip the black off of the front hub you may want to check the age of your straight bar. It could be a WWII black out hub.
> If you flip your bike over on the bottom side of the bottom bracket, the bottom of the crank, should be a series of a letter and numbers. Google search Schwinn serial number look up and see what you have.
> As far as the chain I soak it in penetrating oil for a few days, clean it and then soak in some oil.
> ...




The post says '36 so I don't think blackout hubs would be original--if that's what they are. The online serial charts won't work for this bike but if you look at the top of this thread where it says serial numbers go through the posts until you see a chart with prewar numbers on it. V/r Shawn


----------



## keith kodish (Feb 9, 2017)

Serial number is the early,sloppy cursive type,definitely a 1936. Rear hub is the early/first generation new departure model d. Front hub is new departure,81 years young.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Feb 9, 2017)

Congrats,welcome to the addiction.


----------



## SHO2010 (Feb 9, 2017)

Soak the chain in white vinegar for 24 hrs then take a wire brush to it the rust should brush off if still some rust left soak again, finish up with some brake clean and more brushing then I put it in a Ziploc bag and cover with a coat of Marvel Mystery oil until I am ready to put it on.


----------



## catfish (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## tripple3 (Feb 10, 2017)

I have 1 too. My favorite bike to put my favorite parts I find...
Also rides awesome; like a magic carpet.
We will put together a So Cal C Mod Ride when you're ready; let us know.


----------



## Dgoldman (Feb 10, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I have 1 too. My favorite bike to put my favorite parts I find...
> Also rides awesome; like a magic carpet.
> We will put together a So Cal C Mod Ride when you're ready; let us know.
> View attachment 420763



Would really like that. Any chance you can take a few picks of yours and send them to me? There's a few parts I'm looking for and and I want to see what's correct. Thanks! Robbie


----------



## jacob9795 (Feb 10, 2017)

Nice project! I leave my chains soaking in Chem-dip carburetor cleaner (it's mostly methylene chloride) for a few days and then I remove rust followed by a soak in motor oil. For stiff chain links, I extract the pin with a chain breaker and clean  as needed.
You should buy the prewar Schwinn book from Scott. The '36 catalog doesn't show this model with a truss fork but the '37 catalog does. Here is a teaser:


----------



## bricycle (Feb 10, 2017)

Good start!!!


----------



## Dgoldman (Feb 10, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> Nice project! I leave my chains soaking in Chem-dip carburetor cleaner (it's mostly methylene chloride) for a few days and then I remove rust followed by a soak in motor oil. For stiff chain links, I extract the pin with a chain breaker and clean  as needed.
> You should buy the prewar Schwinn book from Scott. The '36 catalog doesn't show this model with a truss fork but the '37 catalog does. Here's is a teaser:
> Thanks! I have one. It's been very helpful.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boris (Feb 12, 2017)

SHO2010 said:


> Soak the chain in white vinegar for 24 hrs then take a wire brush to it the rust should brush off if still some rust left soak again, finish up with some brake clean and more brushing then I put it in a Ziploc bag and cover with a coat of Marvel Mystery oil until I am ready to put it on.




Does Marvel Mystery Oil attract road grime if you were to put chain directly on bike. Or should it be removed and replaced with a product like Tri-flow which is a bit more resistant to grime?


----------



## vincev (Feb 12, 2017)

White Lightning clean chain lube is the best.No oily crap on the chain.


----------



## Boris (Feb 12, 2017)

Good to know. Thank you!    ........but you're still a jerk.


----------



## SHO2010 (Feb 12, 2017)

Dave Marko said:


> Does Marvel Mystery Oil attract road grime if you were to put chain directly on bike. Or should it be removed and replaced with a product like Tri-flow which is a bit more resistant to grime?



I just use the Marvel to store the chain in to keep it from rusting and lubricated. I will clean it off and use Tri-flow when I am ready to re-install.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Feb 13, 2017)

That's a great first find. Be careful they tend to multiply.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 13, 2017)

Congrats! Very few of us get to retain or re-discover our first bike!


----------

